# What I've been up to...(pic heavy)



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings Slingas!

Here are a few that I've made recently. Just decided to post em all in one go.

There are a few more in the works as I am doing my best to get all of my trade slings caught up  My Trade Buddies!!!!! :wave:

Some get finished quicker than others, as inspiration ebbs and flows.

Most are in various stages of progress, many of which "I'm just feeling out"... you know how it goes! 

Winnie's BB shooter

Purpleheart/Birch/Katalox with Osage/Bolivian Rosewood/Osage swell.

BLO&Wax





























Rockslinger's Slim Pickin'

Osage/Birch/Bacote

BLO&Wax















Dan Ford's Orangewood Mini Ergo BB Shooter

BLO &Wax





























Wyatt's Spalted Oak BB Shooter with Osage Buttcap

BLO&WAX















Lil Oak BB shooter for ?

BLO&WAX


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Inspired work there Btoon. Thumbs up!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

You rock (or BB) toon man!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice looking stuff Brandon always great to see your craftsmanship. Very top notch stuff everyone should enjoy there piece immensely. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! It feels good to get a few knocked out! As many know, I don't build slings full time. I get at em occasionally when I have time. Sometimes I have a lot of time... sometimes not  Some of you know I'm trying to buy a house (short sale)! That takes up a lot of me now, as I am tasked to fix a lot of things out there before my lender will sign off on the loan. Nothing quite like fixing up a house that you don't even own yet! WHAT FUN!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice looking slingshots! Good luck with your home purchase. Maybe you should change your name to BBtoon84 as mentioned above Love the work!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking good mate... everyone will be stoked with their fine little shooters!
All the best with your house purchase too!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

amazing as always toony really love that slim pickins above the rest


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brandon B. is Big in BB Buisness!

What a sweet collection! Will make some people really glad i bet. Nice!

The "Sperm" Pic is disturbing tho...i will feel uncomfortable now when i use the small pouch and rubber container you send me...lol


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Busy Btoon B. Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Inspiring!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't how u manage to be flawless and achieve perfection everytime BB but wow. Truly amazing work meistro . U r definately THE man bud


----------



## andalussia (Jul 22, 2013)

The first love. I like a lot your work.
You are my favorite manufacturer.

regards


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Busy Brandon breaks BB buildingrecord, beautiful!

Bonestly....eeeh...honestly, what a collection of awesome shooters. Well done my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Really sick shooters Btoon. I continue to be in awe of your imagination and workmanship! 
Good luck with the house and remember to write off all those repairs next year.

Be well,
SF


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

:bowdown: Good looking slingshots Brandon! Amazing~~ the quantity, while the quality still remains well above top notch.. :bowdown:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

All beautiful shooters! Keep rockin' the small frame.

Todd


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice work man, the colors are eye candy.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

They are all so cool! Especially mine!! :naughty:

Good luck on your house Brandon!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Mr. Slingshot!!!!!!!!!

Well, I take my hat to you (I'm not bald yet, you know!!)

I've stopped breathing at the beginning of the pics and ...Ufff!!! Now I'm breathing!!!

What can I say: I guess you master every style of pretty slingshot known to man ...small, big, boardcut, natural, for rocks, for marbles, for BB's, alien ammo and extraterrestrial wood species!! 

...I'm breathing again...AWWWWESOME works!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Brandon, Really GREAT work! Your little models have redefined (for me) what a compact ,efficient slingshot should look like! One of these days I'll have to get you to make me a "pickle shooter", as you can take a simple design like this and create genuine artwork! By the way , Sean & Draes (just turned 8 on Thurs!) say "Hi" !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> Nice looking slingshots! Good luck with your home purchase. Maybe you should change your name to BBtoon84 as mentioned above Love the work!


Randy the Kaleidoscope Slingshot Starship Master :bowdown: I will consider a name change to BBtoon. It's not like it wouldn't be appropriate  And freakishly freaky is my initials as the ones in the know know, are indeed... B B ! It's as if it is destiny 



bullseyeben! said:


> Looking good mate... everyone will be stoked with their fine little shooters!
> All the best with your house purchase too!


Thank you Ben the Rooster of all Hens, I appreciate the kind words sir. And thanks for the well wishes on the home. I need it!



bigron said:


> amazing as always toony really love that slim pickins above the rest


Ron the cooltron! Thanks for showin the love to the Slim P. I'd say I love that design because the narrow forks allow me to get a greater shot velocity.... lol too soon???



AnTrAxX said:


> Brandon B. is Big in BB Buisness!
> 
> What a sweet collection! Will make some people really glad i bet. Nice!
> 
> The "Sperm" Pic is disturbing tho...i will feel uncomfortable now when i use the small pouch and rubber container you send me...lol


Antraxx, thanks for stopping by dude, you have been on quite a roll yourself  love your new slider sling. That book is from the early 70's. Picked it up in a used book store for $1. It is a fantastic book with marvelous illustrations. All about microscopic life! SO COOL. I thought it'd be a funny inclusion with the tiny BB shooter. Thanks for picking up the fact that yes, those are sperm. Do I win the award for first sling pictured with the ole spermatazoon? Is there a badge for that???? Charles? LGD? Can I get a sperm badge pls???? lol



mr. green said:


> Busy Btoon B. Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations.


Mr. Green the cool machine! Thanks dude!



Davidka said:


> Inspiring!


Just the way I like it  It's a circle man. I get inspired just as much from seeing works from other great makers. Take it easy buddy, thanks for stopping by.



FishDoug said:


> I don't how u manage to be flawless and achieve perfection everytime BB but wow. Truly amazing work meistro . U r definately THE man bud


DougEPhresh, thank you so very much good sir, hope you and your beautiful family are happy and healthy!



andalussia said:


> The first love. I like a lot your work.
> You are my favorite manufacturer.
> 
> regards


Andalussia, thank you so very much. What an awesome thing to say, THANK YOU. You are my favorite person right now 



flicks said:


> Busy Brandon breaks BB buildingrecord, beautiful!
> 
> Bonestly....eeeh...honestly, what a collection of awesome shooters. Well done my friend!


Flicksmaster5000!!! Nice alliteration. Flicks is my freakin' fantastically funny friend from far flippin Germany!



SmilingFury said:


> Really sick shooters Btoon. I continue to be in awe of your imagination and workmanship!
> Good luck with the house and remember to write off all those repairs next year.
> 
> Be well,
> SF


Thank you SF, thanks for the good luck, I'll take all I can get. I have been leary of mentioning the potential purchase because it is not final till ink is on paper... and we are still a ways away from that. Thank you also for the compliments to my workmanship..... not really work though... Let us say... funsmanship  Does that make me a funsman?



NoobShooter said:


> Good looking slingshots Brandon! Amazing~~ the quantity, while the quality still remains well above top notch..


Thanks Bobby, for you good sir, I have one in the works... two actually but who's counting.... 



GrayWolf said:


> All beautiful shooters! Keep rockin' the small frame.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd, SFFL!~small frames for life~ lol.... hope you're doing well with yours!



Danny0663 said:


> Nice work man, the colors are eye candy.


Thanks Danny, you da man-boy!



rockslinger said:


> They are all so cool! Especially mine!!
> 
> Good luck on your house Brandon!


Glad you likey Jim, I'd just hate it if you'd have said.... "nah, I'll pass" lol like you'd say that! take care sir, you should have this in your hands in no time!



Quercusuber said:


> Hello Mr. Slingshot!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I take my hat to you (I'm not bald yet, you know!!)
> 
> ...


Q, you're too funny! I'm lucky to have your friendship and I thank you for it 



John McKean said:


> Hey Brandon, Really GREAT work! Your little models have redefined (for me) what a compact ,efficient slingshot should look like! One of these days I'll have to get you to make me a "pickle shooter", as you can take a simple design like this and create genuine artwork! By the way , Sean & Draes (just turned 8 on Thurs!) say "Hi" !


John! Thanks for stopping by sir. I appreciate the kind words, tell Sean and Draes Hello! And happy birthday  Hope to see you guys again at ECST


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work Brandon, very well made.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cute, sweet shooters!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

That's a sweet little collection of shooters right there Mr BBToon !! 
Is there any kind of slingshot you can't make !?? 
Can't wait to get my hands on that orange natty its awesome ! Thanks a lot mate !! :-D


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

You are gonna make a lot of people very happy with those beauties.


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Canijo Bicho! Estas incontenible, es estupendo tu trabajo amigo.

Un abrazo!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Creative use of color and form! Very nice!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Heh, they all are very nice, tnx for sharing


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Whatever you build, every style has his own beauty, your trade buddies will be happy !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master, you are blessed by the gods. 

Alf


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done BB.
Congrats on the new acquisition , may you enjoy many hours of joy in it!


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice work and fantastic range. The best way to buy a house especially if you have skills and you obviously have skills and imagination. BTW, I'm still having trouble wrangling those genetically altered Giant Madagascar Weavels. I just hope to keep the authorities from finding out about them. It's hard to cover their tacks when they chase beer trucks and bring them home.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely excellent, beautiful work as always Sir; what more can I say.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

oh man....

that's a lot of bugs!! :wub:

Awesome work Btoon! Thanks for sharing it :thumbsup:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I love the combination of colors and grains on Winnie's BB shooter. Very well done, indeed.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Winnie's BB shooter looks like she's about to give birth.
Love that finger swell.


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very, very good....


----------

